# Cell phone coverage in rural ND?



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

OK, I don't know where to post this, so this will have to work. I'm looking for a good cell phone package, and I noticed on many cell phone plans that there are roaming areas in NE Burleigh County (in the Regan/Wing areas), Emmons County (in the Linton area), and Hettinger County (Mott area). This is unfortunate since these are many of the areas that I hunt, and one of the main reasons for getting a cell phone is to take one along hunting in case of emergencies.

For those that have cell phone services, do you have signal problems in rural ND? Are any carriers better than others when it comes to getting a signal in remote areas? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have had a verizon phone for a little over a year. It worked fine last year in Hettinger and I relly have never had a problem with a signal, except on my Canada fishing trip. I didn't hunt as much last year as usual and was no more remote than Hettinger but never had a problem.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

BD

I have a hand held cell phone through cellular one. I can pickup a signal just about always. I spend many days and hours out hunting. The only spot I have trouble is southeast of Velva and that is because there is no tower located out there. If you want a phone that gets a signal all most always you should look for a refurbished bag phone. You can not buy them new anymore according to cellular one however, you might be able to find someone who wants to sell theirs.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I switched to Verizon from Cellular One two years ago due to problems with reception in central ND. It didn't change. The reception along Hwy 36 is particularly bad

There just aren't enough towers in the sparsely populated areas and reception is usually pretty good if you are stationary, however when driving you will lose the signal whenever you go into a low spot in the road.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I have an older CellOne phone and plan and the reception is not good at all. I used to have a Verizon hand held that got much better reception in many more places but still not ideal. 
Get a bag phone with rooftop antennae and you will be much happier. My dad has one and gets reception in 95+% of the state that we hunt/fish in. Which is pretty much everywhere in the central portion to the NE corner. Great in all areas you mentioned with the exception of Mott. We don't hunt down there so I am not sure. Good luck and get the bag phone.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I have both & there are a few areas they don't work unless you on the highest Hill & even then they may not work well

But these are the areas I Love the most 

Can you hear me now ??? :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fetch said:


> Can you hear me know ??? :lol:


Don't get me started. :lol: I've got Verizon (and an ugly phone) and that combination means.........NOTHING.

If that guy on the commercial comes to town, he better duck. :sniper:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Chris maybyou should get him to come along on one of your hunts this fall. Put him in a field blind with a Nodakoutdoors logo on it surrounded by all of those bigfoots etc. I can see it know wings locked feet down he's speaking and you guys holler " *TAKEM*" :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maybe only to us.....but that would be funny!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------

